# Suns highlight GIFs



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

In case you missed it when I first posted it.

Thanks to SamTheMan67 I found a better upload opportunity

JJ drives the lane and throws it down on Curry








JJ fakes Pierce out of his shoes and finishes with the reverse dunk between 4 Celtics.








Amare dunks on Foyle








Amare dunks on Cardinal








Zarko steals it and dunks on Ricky Davis









I have many games from last season on DVD so I can rip most of the highlights and convert them to GIFs. This is just what I found by accident pretty much.

Too bad I don't have Amare's dunk this year on the double-team of Brian Skinner and Joe Smith. Really that was nice.
And the behind the back dribble to finger roll against the Celtics from his rookie season I have on VHS only.

I already have some more in mind that I have on dvd
- Amare dunks on Yao I
- Amare dunks on Yao II
- Amare putback against Cleveland
- Amare dunks on Boozer
- Amare dunks on Deke, blocks him and gives him the finger
- Amare spins and dunks on Divac
- Amare blocks Parker's layup to midcourt
- Some alley-oop to Amare against the Mavs
- Penny's nifty dribble against Orlando


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Great post BA. Great vids.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Those are great


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You will *love* the new ones I encoded.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Check these out 

Amare dunks on Mutombo








Amare blocks Mutombo and gave him the "not in my house"








Kevin Johnson dunks on Hakeem








Conny "The Hawk" Hawkins








Tom Chambers dunking on Mark Jackson


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare on Kandi








Barbosa








Zarko on Ricky Davis from another angle


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare dunks on Joe Smith and Brian Skinner








Same dunk better angle








JJ 2 Amare








Just to show Amare doesn't only dunk








Amare putback


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I had to reduce the quality quite a bit (the colors) but the files are smaller so they will load quicker for you as well. 

Penny 2 Amare dunk








Amare sends it to OT








Two of 38 against the Wolves in his rookie season








Nice dunk by Amare








Some dunk against the Spurs by Amare








Amare on Kandiman again








Amare steals it and goes coast to coast








Amare with the dunk and some chest bumping








Lebron and Boozer get caught up in the Matrix








Amare blocks Duncan








Amare blocks Brand (I think)








Amare blocks Boozer








Amare on Boozer








Amare and Boozer again








Zarko on Ricky Davis from yet another angle








Amare against the Cavs


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Awesome.


----------

